# shift knob



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

coud i get an automatic shift knob that fits on a honda and use it with my B14? i was about to get a shift knob at a store and they told me it was only made for honda's.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i doubt that.. most shift knobs are universal.. i dont think i have ever seen one that was just for one set car except factory ones.. but i guess on automatics it depends how the shifter is set up


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*yeah,*

I just bought a universal auto knob for my B13 from dicount auto. it was an APC piece made either out of aluminum or to look like aluminum, if u get an auto knob just make sure it has the button that u can push to shift. thats all i looked for. i hope that helps,
mav


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how do u take off the auto shift knob thing. when it has OVER DRIVE... i cant get that ovr/drv button off.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*idk*

Hey, 
i dont know how to get the auto shift knob off with o/d mine didnt have that. it just had 2 screws holding the nob on, i just unscrewd those and pulled, just becarefull of the little lock button, it has a bunch of grease on the inside, so u dont want it coming of in the car. 
mav


----------

